# Now in Shop: May Birthstone (Emerald)



## Justin (May 1, 2015)

_May_ the latest birthstone, the May Emerald, be with you! Pick it up in *the TBT Shop* right now throughout the month of May for 299 Bells.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 1, 2015)

Thanks. Even I am looking forward to collect all the birthstones.


----------



## lazuli (May 1, 2015)

wow new birthstone actually released on first day of its month nice job staff


----------



## Hyoshido (May 1, 2015)

computertrash said:


> wow new birthstone actually released on first day of its month nice job staff


When you last punched Justin, it probably motivated him to release it on time (╹◡╹ )


----------



## lazuli (May 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> When you last punched Justin, it probably motivated him to release it on time (╹◡╹ )



that is very possible, yes

=

will buy it on the 16th! very good day for it yes
(wait when will the last birthstone be released again)


----------



## Imbri (May 1, 2015)

Yay! I got my birthstone. Thanks for getting this up and stocked.


----------



## Coach (May 1, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## SharJoY (May 1, 2015)

Oh goodie!  I can buy it on the 11th.


----------



## Vizionari (May 1, 2015)

Yay, green, my favorite color. I especially love the shade of green for the May birthstone. I already own one though


----------



## Pokemanz (May 2, 2015)

Awesomesauce, finally made it to my birth month!


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 2, 2015)

just 5 more left for me

I sure do hope I can gather enough funds for them all


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

I may buy the birthstone later in the month, but I just don't see any need in collecting all of them.


----------



## kassie (May 2, 2015)

Thank you Justin.

I'll probably purchase it later.


----------



## himeki (May 2, 2015)

I will be getting this! May is my birthmonth, so I need it!​


----------



## Astro Cake (May 2, 2015)

Gonna be saving up to buy one, it is my actual birthstone after all.


----------



## Ayaya (May 2, 2015)

Thank you Justin! Emerald always reminds me of one of my favorite characters:


Spoiler


----------



## Ragdoll (May 3, 2015)

mysticoma said:


> Oh goodie!  I can buy it on the 11th.



also buying it on the 11th DDDDD


----------



## Javocado (May 3, 2015)

4/30/2015

"what's the next birthstone going to be?"
"IT'S GONNA BE MAY"


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

i was gonna say you and me should jav a chemical romance then i realised that wasn't even mcr lol

it looks really pretty

i won't touch it thoguh i don't think it can handle peasant fingers


----------



## SharJoY (May 4, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> also buying it on the 11th DDDDD



We must share the same special day eh?


----------



## Ragdoll (May 4, 2015)

mysticoma said:


> We must share the same special day eh?



Precisely correct c;


----------



## Black Lilies (May 5, 2015)

1
In the country of the armadillo there are no dictionaries,
because their tradition rules that definitions of anything whatsoever
should occur only after it no longer exists,
and in the country of the armadillo, nothing thus far has become extinct.

2
When an armadillo rolls up into a ball, people don’t know that eastern and western hemispheres are
     created there;
nor do they know that therein, too, are created the equator and the international dateline;
nor that there is a serious north-south problem.
People are too occupied with their own problems.


3
Armadillos have no clue about the atomic bombs human beings dropped.
So they don’t even thank God
that their habitation was not Hiroshima.
God stares at them in silence.

4
Armadillos also have their own right-wingers
who are dissatisfied with the security policy of just rolling up into a ball.
Once a SWAT team was organized for surprise attack purposes
but they disbanded in a quarrel
over the design of their uniforms.

5
Armadillos are proud of being natural-born ‘environmentalists’.
They didn’t invite factories to set up on Isabella Island,
nor did they break away from the Kyoto Protocol.
But that doesn’t mean they just want honor.
They well know that honor is limited
to human beings.

6
Pious armadillos spend the whole day praying in church
while people are praying over chicken-ribs
in fast-food restaurants.
Armadillos never stop wishing that someday
the Bible would be translated into Armadillogic.
Even priests of the Island boast that
they wouldn’t mind minor mistranslations.

7
Even armadillos know what love is.
Yet they don’t make a living by spinning sentences
or by making love songs and singing them.
Love is all.
Long before the Beatles,
armadillos well knew that
the first force that moved the universe was love.

8
Armadillos have their own sadness.
But they wonder why humans don’t want to know about that,
though armadillos know quite well about human sadness,
and though every day their hearts are wounded
to know that some humans lose their lives because of that.

9
When a rainbow appears over the Island’s western edge
their hearts, too, leap up.
Pious and impious alike,
all look up to the sky at once and shed tears.
If people say they’ve never seen armadillos shedding tears
that is because their indifference leads to laziness.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 5, 2015)

Black Lilies said:


> 1
> In the country of the armadillo there are no dictionaries,
> because their tradition rules that definitions of anything whatsoever
> should occur only after it no longer exists,
> ...



i can see you are somewhat new here. are you trying to get more TBT? posting here will not get you any, but if you do post, stay on topic.


----------



## starlark (May 5, 2015)

who knew armadillos were so magical?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Did somebody say *armadillo*?!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Did somebody say *armadillo*?!



Wow.


----------



## Karminny (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Did somebody say *armadillo*?!



ITS ME


----------



## AllHailKingMayor (May 7, 2015)

ummmmmm


----------



## Mango (May 8, 2015)

_armadildo
_


----------



## inkling (May 12, 2015)

I will be getting this definitely but will wait to purchase it on a specific day later in the month as it is meaningful to me. I have been collecting the birthstones since I joined but won't keep all of them. I only want a few specific one. 3 to be exact


----------



## kaylagirl (May 13, 2015)

ARMADILLOS ARE SO CUTE


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## fiordelisa (Jun 6, 2015)

Hmmm.  Very interesting.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 7, 2015)

When will the June birthstone return from the war?


----------



## desu (Jun 8, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> When will the June birthstone return from the war?


Its already in the shop~


----------



## PokemonMewtwo (Jun 12, 2015)

Yayyyy birthstones!!!!


----------

